
Tell HN: 50% discount on uservoice with code "startup101"  - pclark
http://uservoice.com/for/startup
======
kyro
I don't know if this just happens to be my computer, but every time I click on
one of the feedback tabs on a site, and it's hosted by uservoice, the
overlayed box loads really slowly. Once I see the 'X' button load, I quickly
close it as I've grown tired of waiting the 5 seconds.

~~~
toisanji
this happens to me all the time, I thought it was my computer

------
johndevor
While I appreciate the offer (and I have a uservoice account myself), how does
this qualify as "hacker news"? It's more of an advertisement, no?

------
trapper
Does anyone know of a simple widget that you can host yourself that has a
simple feedback form (bug/idea)?

I don't want to make my users register on another site or jump through hoops
to actually provide feedback, I just want them able to provide feedback as
fast and as simply as possible.

I'd love to see stats on click through rates from users clicking feedback. I
expect it's quite low, especially if they ask for signup.

~~~
decultured
We are using Google Docs' forms tied to a spreadsheet for our startup. We have
it load in a jquery window and looks decent, it is fully integrated, is
customizable to be as complex or simple as you want, requires no registration
and is free.

~~~
trapper
Good idea. I think something like this that has a great design by default
would be a great open source project, and would be a better alternative
compared to uservoice et al for most companies.

------
jrockway
Interesting that SSL is $200/month extra. I am almost tempted to create a
service that provides you with an https proxy for only $20/month...

------
grandalf
for how long? Forever?

~~~
pclark
> Expires October 31, 2009

> Discount applies to the first 12 month(s) of your premium subscription

